# Where to heel with a power chair????



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I am about to introduce my GSD to a power chair. Where should I get her to walk? Beside, or slightly behind so she can avoid conflict with the chair. She is pretty well trained on loose leash walking and did fairly well with my manual chair, but the power chair will enable me to take her on longer and more interesting walks in and around our property and in the neighborhood. I just don't want her to get her toes run over and become afraid of the chair. I also have long 30 and 50 foot leads that I can use to allow some wandering on unstructured adventure walks. I have really bad COPD and get out of breath quickly and easily, so I am hoping to be able to extend our walks enough to really help tire her out and keep her well stimulated with different sights, sounds, and smells. Does this all sound about right? Suggestions?

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I do directly beside. In the same positioning to me as the dog would be walking (not sure if you walk at all.) In my experience heeling next to a power chair or scooter is much easier than heeling next to a manual, where slight positioning differences can affect with pushing your chair, such as leash getting in the way or bumping the dog or dogs harness with your hand during the push stroke. In the manual chair Tessa is directly beside me when heeling, and a little bit further forward if she's pulling.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wheel chairs, power chairs. there's pop-up directly about your thread about
mobility vehicles.


----------

